# What is this?



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I have a 7" red that has white "hair" at the bottom of his gills where the neck area is if piranhas had a neck. I am unsure what it is, if its a gill disease or if it is fungus. Can someone tell me what it is? Here are two pics...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Can you get a closer shot? From your description, it could be an anchorworm, but looking at the 2nd pic, it kinda doesn't.







Can't tell for sure unless you zoom in on it.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Some pictues ZOOMED in closer would help some.
Try to keep the fish as stress free as possible in the meantime until we get this issue solved. Try adding some salt, this usually helps with most infections...


----------

